# Dark coloured female swordtail, pregnant?



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

I have 3 dark coloured swordtail females and i cant see their gavid spot... how do i know if they r pregnant or not?


----------



## BlackSwords11 (Feb 23, 2008)

Quite easily actually. Compare them to your males. If the female is wider than the male by a significant margin, she is definately pregnant. This will depend however on the size of your male. If the male is small, the trick doesn't work. Another thought is to compare them to each other. If one is wider than the others, she is most likely pregnant.


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

By their size and shape... If you see them mating, you'll have to wait a few weeks... check if you have a huge female then isolate her in a tank. 5 gallon at least with plenty of plants, preferably floating coz the babies will mostly at the top. cover some part so that she will not stressed too much, then wait for a few days.

Hope this help...
ronn


----------



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

ok, cool that helps a heap! 
thanks guys! i think they r slightly pregnant, but nothing to get worried about yet... ill tell ya all if/when they drop


----------

